# Rent Prices Update



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

For those asking about rents - I just signed a 2 bed with balcony / pool / gym / DEWA etc... in Barsha they were asking 130k. They agreed 100k after i initally offered 90k

Its a buyers market ! 

Matt


----------



## ash (Dec 19, 2008)

That's a very good price. I had my 2 bedrooms in Barsha for 150K just last October . Are u sure it also includes DEWA? and how far is that from MOE?


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Guys, coming out in the next couple of weeks - what is DEWA please ?


----------



## irishxpat (Nov 17, 2008)

Andrew Farrant said:


> Hi Guys, coming out in the next couple of weeks - what is DEWA please ?


its a brothel in internatinal city
its also known as dubai electricity water authority
Dubai Electricity and Water Authority (DEWA)


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the explanation


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yep prices have most definately dropped - my friend just signed up a 3 bed + maids room (4 bed) with 4 bathrooms on Palm Jumeirah facing the ocean for 140k. And I know there is another one going now for 150k with 3 cheques - im sure for one cheque (or even still at 3) you could negotiate that down to maybe 120/130!!


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

WOW !!!! actually on the palm ????? Are you talking apartment ? presumably not a villa for that price ?


----------



## ghandi2485 (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes unfortunately just an apartment!!! Shoreline apartment. Marina apartments and Golden mile on the palm aren't finished. The villas are really nice but I think they start about 250 these days for the smallest ones, though if you wait they will drop to around your budget in the next 3 months i reckon. Note you have to pay more DEWA there and maintenance etc for the gardens and land.


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Andrew Farrant said:


> WOW !!!! actually on the palm ????? Are you talking apartment ? presumably not a villa for that price ?


Try going temporary for a couple of months, the prices will probably drop more, and more importantly the contract conditions will improve, as in to monthly payments and 3-6 month contracts.. making life easier and more flexible


----------



## Andrew Farrant (Feb 9, 2009)

Good advice Tom, thanks


----------



## AshokP (Mar 15, 2009)

mayotom said:


> Try going temporary for a couple of months, the prices will probably drop more, and more importantly the contract conditions will improve, as in to monthly payments and 3-6 month contracts.. making life easier and more flexible


Do you mean temporary housing? can you post about any agents who are offering that?


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

AshokP said:


> Do you mean temporary housing? can you post about any agents who are offering that?


If you look on Dubizzle on the short term rentals you will find plenty of units for rent for a few months or just monthly, especially at Discovery or international but not limited to there. 
They are usually landlords renting direct who can't get long term-ers, and are disparate for money -- so negotiate
also there are a lot from people who have lost there jobs and left the country and have time left on their rental contracts that they have already paid
thirdly there are the agents who will try to attract rentals at high prices to tourists(of whom there are much less now) they will rent at overpriced rates and look for a high commission.

take a look also in Gulf News ADS they have good options too...

but in general avoid agents for short term, for example for a one bed fully furnished in Al Barsha, you could pay 7500AED in rent and another 2500-3000 to an agent, thats just crazy money


----------



## AshokP (Mar 15, 2009)

thank you. I'll try dubizzle and gulfnews. your advice about short term temporary for a few months to see how low rent goes sounds good.


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

I do loads of temporary 3-6 month rentals at the moment, but higher market in serviced apartments in Burj Dubai / DIFC which is really good, starting at like 12500 aed a month. in 5* hotels...

but its a great option just doing 3 months, rolling contract - extend e.t.c in case of job security or price reduction or raise....


----------

